# Guess the Score Wed. March 16th vs Jazz



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

7:00 PM, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW *Radio*: WIBC</center>

*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Jazz_:





































Keith McLeod/Raja Bell/Matt Harpring/Andrei Kirilenko/Curtis Borchardt

NOTEWORTHY


The news that a player of Jermaine O'Neal's caliber isn't expected to return from the injured list any time soon would be a crushing blow to most teams. To the Pacers, it's just another mountain to climb in this season of Himalayan challenges.  "We've just got to adjust," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "We've got to change our style a little bit, offensively, but defensively the same things will still be important -- that we are solid, we contest shots and rebound as a team. The other night in Cleveland we took ourselves out of an opportunity to win because they got to us on the offensive boards. Defensive rebounding is very important because you're cutting down on the number of possessions the other team has." 

In the last five games without O'Neal, the Pacers have gone 3-2. Overall, they're 9-12 without him this season. They open a three-game homestand against the Jazz, and it appears Carlisle will return Stephen Jackson to the starting lineup. Jackson, the leading scorer among healthy players (17.6), came off the bench the last two games. 

"Starting or coming off the bench is no problem to me because I just love playing basketball," Jackson said. "I've played both roles and it doesn't matter to me." 

In the last five games without O'Neal, Jackson and Reggie Miller have come to the forefront of the offense, combining to average 45 points per game. 

Utah is riding out its worst season more than two decades, and brings a six-game losing streak into Conseco Fieldhouse. Playing the third of a five-game road grip, the Jazz has averaged 67.5 points and 32.9 percent shooting in dropping the first two games in Detroit and Cleveland. Utah also will be without its star power forward as Carlos Boozer, though eligible to come off the injured list, did not make the trip. 

<hr color="#ffcc00"> TRENDS


The Pacers have shot 25.2 percent from the 3-point line their last five losses. ... In the last 12 losses, the team has shot 31.4 percent in the fourth quarter. ... Jackson has averaged 23.6 points in the last five games. ... Miller has averaged 21.4 points in the last five, and 19.8 in 13 games this season O'Neal has missed. ... Fred Jones has averaged 2.7 points on 3-of-14 shooting in the last three. ... Anthony Johnson has averaged 13.3 points, 8.0 assists and 4.7 rebounds while shooting 51.7 percent in the last three. ... Eddie Gill has shot 2-of-14 from the field in the last five.  <hr color="#ffcc00"> SERIES


The Pacers have won the last four meetings, including an 89-83 victory in Salt Lake City last Tuesday night. In that game, the Pacers blitzed out to a 33-8 lead but actually lost the lead in the fourth quarter before rallying and outscoring Utah 12-3 in the final 3:03 to secure the victory. Jackson (30) and Miller (24) led the Indiana offense, while Memhet Okur and Matt Harpring combined for 36 for the Jazz.  <hr color="#ffcc00"> KEY MATCHUP


*Bench - * The Jazz stormed back behind their second unit last week, enjoying a 31-8 advantage in second-unit scoring as Okur and Gordan Giricek both were effective. It's imperative that Fred Jones regain his energy and aggressiveness and that Austin Croshere plays assertively.  <hr color="#ffcc00"> INJURIES


*Pacers - * G Jamaal Tinsley (foot) is doubtful; F Jermaine O'Neal (shoulder), F Jonathan Bender (knee) and C John Edwards (thigh) are on the injured list; F Ron Artest is on the suspended list. 
*Jazz - * C Jarron Collins (shoulder), F Carlos Boozer (foot) and G Raul Lopez (knee) are on the injured list. 

Pacers 94
Jazz 87

Pacers Leading Scorer- Anthony Johnson (21)

Jazz Leading Scorer- Raja Bell (17)</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

90 - 86 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 92
Jazz- 89


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

97 pacers

88 jazz


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

With all the homework I have, I highly doubt I'll be able to watch this one.
I'll try to come online and see how we're doing though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> With all the homework I have, I highly doubt I'll be able to watch this one.
> I'll try to come online and see how we're doing though.


Is it on tv up there in Canada tonight?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 90
Jazz 89


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

23-15 Pacers lead, at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Indiana leads 34-26 with 5:46 left in the second. Dale had a good start tonight.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Indiana is up 44-37 at the half.

Dale Davis with 7 points, 7 boards, 2 steals, and an assist


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice game by Dale so far..
Can he keep it up?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Nice game by Dale so far..
> Can he keep it up?


I certainly hope so, this is the kind of performance that we are going to need out of him if we plan on making any post-season noise.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ is continuing his strong play....he's got 11 points with 3 boards, an assist, and a steal.

reggie sinks 3 fts, nice

49-37 Indiana with 11:03 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie for 3!

58-45 Pacers with 7:20 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie missed a FT. Don't tell me the Jazz are going to come back down 63-45 to beat us.:sad:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Damn, how long was Reggie's streak??? At least he has boosted his FT% by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice move Freddie to push the lead to 75-59. We only have one quarter to hold off the curse that is Reggie's miss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Damn, how long was Reggie's streak??? At least he has boosted his FT% by leaps and bounds.


Like 50+. It's good to see James Jones still able to hit three's even though it's the fourth quarter. I haven't seen him play much, so it's good to see that starting might have upped his confidence on how important he is to the team.

78-67 Pacers with 8:30 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Like 50+. It's good to see James Jones still able to hit three's even though it's the fourth quarter. I haven't seen him play much, so it's good to see that starting might have upped his confidence on how important he is to the team.


Yeah, James still has a good stroke. He actually didn't start tonight though....at least that's what the online boxscore shows.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, what a nice sequence. Double D rejected it, then outletted to AJ who passed to Jax for a three,

84-67 Pacers with 6:30 remaining


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, that was sweet. SJax is also a sweet 10-10 from the free throw line....I like to see that stat for him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, that was sweet. SJax is also a sweet 10-10 from the free throw line....I like to see that stat for him.


Our entire team has only missed like three from the line.

84-72 Indy with 5:20 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Jax just broke AK47's ankles.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax just hits everything. That was an incredibly lucky bounce. Nice fake and pass by Jax to Double D for a slam. I really didn't know Jax could be that good at playmaking.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed how Jeff Foster rebounds offensive rebounds? He stands diagonally towards the shooter instead of straight up so he can get better footing and more leverage. Speaking of Foster, nice spin move.:uhoh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

John Edwards in for Dale Davis and thinks that he's getting the cheers.:biggrin: How the **** can Jax hit all those shots?

97-78 Pacers with 2 minutes left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax is definitely showing signs that he can be a longterm strong player for us. I was so happy the day we traded for him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones hits another three!







When we're hitting all our three's, we're unstoppable. Uhoh, are we turning into Boston?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Jax is definitely showing signs that he can be a longterm strong player for us. I was so happy the day we traded for him.


I was pissed, although I like it now. Edwards really, really sucks. He can't handle the ball, catch it, or apparently shoot it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

John Edwards hits a total of three FT's and the Pacers win 103-84

Play of the goes to a Jax pass to Dale for a dunk who finished with 9 points and 12 boards.

Pacers Fan- 12
Bird Fan- 16
Turkish- 15
rock- 10
Jermaniac Fan- 18

Winner- rock747


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I was pissed, although I like it now. Edwards really, really sucks. He can't handle the ball, catch it, or apparently shoot it.


Haha....he just got a point!!! And 2 more!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good win.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Good win.


Especially considering that Chicago and Cleveland are currently losing and washington is being challenged pretty decently by atlanta.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Especially considering that Chicago and Cleveland are currently losing and *washington is being challenged pretty decently by atlanta.*


When I heard that I literally burst out laughing. If they all lose than our position will go up, but my point total will go down.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> When I heard that I literally burst out laughing. If they all lose than our position will go up, but my point total will go down.


Haha, hopefully Atlanta comes through for the Pacers and decides to make your points take a hit.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Haha, hopefully Atlanta comes through for the Pacers and decides to make your points take a hit.


Nevermind, they just completely collapsed...as is to be expected with the Hawks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Nevermind, they just completely collapsed...as is to be expected with the Hawks.


Yeah, I looked at nba.com and thought, "What has SJax been drinking tonight?"


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah, I looked at nba.com and thought, "What has SJax been drinking tonight?"



They were within 5 towards the end of the 3rd....then boom.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

19 point smacking.


----------

